# Lea Grange



## pmedcalf (Jun 4, 2007)

Hello,

I'm looking for information about the Lea Grange, a British Collier built in Sunderland in 1939. One of my relatives, Robert Strutt was Captain during World War 2 and I'm particularly interested in the history of the ship during this period. Robert Strutt got an OBE in the Birthday Honours in 1942 and died in 1947.

I'd be grateful if anyone can help with this.

Thanks


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

pmedcalf,

A warm welcome to SN from the Isle of Anglesey. 
I would be surprised if our members can not help you with your query, in the meantime, have a good look round and join in the banter as much as possible. 
Beware, it is addictive! (Thumb)


----------



## pmedcalf (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks Ray. I've hit a brick wall with this one so grateful for all the help I can get.


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Greetings
Can't offer a lot of help but Lea Grange was built by SP Austin & Son of Sunderland for the Tanfield SS Co of Newcastle in 1939 and was 2993 gross tons. She was later owned by Stephenson Clarke and a photo of her appears in the World Ship Society publication on this company which, sadly, is now out of print. She was eventually broken up in 1973.
I have no details concerning Captain Strutt other than the fact that his OBE was gazetted in the London Gazette Supplement Issue No 35586 dated 5th June 1942 Page 18. The entry reads: "Captain Robert Strutt Master Merchant Navy".
Sorry can't be of more help - enjoy the site!
Regards
Peter4447


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Following found on Miramar Ship index:

Lea Grange: builder Austin, Weir Dock. Completed December 1939. Yard No 351.

GRT 2969, DWT 4399. LOA 100.0 Beam 13.8.

Owner: Tanfield SS Co Ltd (Nisbet) Newcastle.

Sold 1959 and became "Costicos".

Broken up 1973 at Halic (Turkey?).

Hope this helps.

John T.


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi:
There is a picture of her on the Photoship site:

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum/Old Ship Picture Gallery K-P/L/slides/Lea Grange-01.jpg

Bruce C


----------



## pmedcalf (Jun 4, 2007)

*Lea Grange - Thanks*

Thanks Bruce, John and Peter for all your information. That's really helpful and I've now got a some more clues to follow up! Robert Strutt was my mother's great uncle and his father and grandfather were also master mariners working out of Sunderland/Newcastle, plus another two generations before that who were mariners in Essex. I'd love to know his and the Lea Grange's history during the war, but I may never find out as we've lost touch with that branch of the family.

All the best

Paula


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi again Paula

Just a further thought. These coal carrying ships often tended to be owned (though not always managed) by the collieries themselves. It seems likely that this could be the case with Lea Grange as she was owned by the Tanfield SS Co. The records for the Tanfield Lea Colliery (1834-1963) are held under D/X175 at the Durham Record Office, so it is possible something might be held concerning the Tanfield ships during the war years.

I appreciate this is a 'long shot' but from past experience every avenue is worth exploring and the Durham Record Office might be able to provide further leads.

Regards
Peter4447(Thumb)


----------



## pmedcalf (Jun 4, 2007)

Peter,

Thanks very much - I'll give it a go. Who knows what I might find!

Paula


----------



## Mick farmer (Jul 19, 2006)

I was 2nd R/O on Lea Grange Jan - April 1959

The captain then was Capt Judge Who was relieved while on leave by Capt Monger it was the only coal burner I ever sailed on


----------



## joebuckham (Apr 1, 2005)

*lea grange*



> I'm looking for information about the Lea Grange, a British Collier built in Sunderland in 1939


hi paula
hope this helps, taken from a wss publication, "the thistle boats" author dce burrell


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Paula,
Here an Alex Duncan shot of her & data from the Stephenson-Clarke book:
©A.Duncan


----------



## speno50 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hy,
this may be a bit late but I believe my late father was also a captain of the Lea Grange at sometime @ early 40's. He may have also served on the SS Marden in the late 30's.
He went on to be one of the first to lecture on RADAR at the South Shields Marine and Technical College on Tyneside in the mid/late 40's.
His name was Captain Harry Spensley


----------

